# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  أهم اللحظات الفاصلة في المونديال الأفريقي

## العالي عالي

*

*
*قبل أن تنطلق بطولة كأس العالم  لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها حالياً جنوب أفريقيا واقتربت من أن تصل إلى  مرحلتها الأخيرة بإقامة المباراة النهائية بين هولندا وإسبانيا يوم الأحد  القادم، لم يدر في خلد أي أحد أن البطولة التي تقام لأول مرة في أفريقيا  ستكون مليئة باللحظات التاريخية والحاسمة التي أثرت في شكل المنافسة على  لقبها وجعلتها بطولة تاريخية يصعب نسيانها ليست فقط لأنها امتلأت بالمفاجآت  التي كانت أبرزها خروج حامل اللقب والوصيف والدولة المنظمة خالين الوفاض  من الدور الأول، بل لأننا أيضاً عايشنا خلالها العديد من الأحداث واللحظات  الفاصلة التي قلما ما تكرر مرة أخرى في بطولات كأس العالم الأمر الذي جعل  المونديال الأفريقي وبحق أحد أكثر بطولات كأس العالم إثارة  للجدل.*

*وقبل أن نتحدث عن أهم الأحداث  المؤثرة التي شاهدناها وعايشناها في المونديال لابد وأن نذكر أن هذه  الأحداث أثرت بشكل كبير على المنافسة وغيرت من نتائج مباريات وأخرجت  منتخبات من الدور الأول ودفعت بمنتخبات أخرى إلى الأدوار النهائية، مواقف  لم تستغرق سوى ثواني معدودة ولكنها ستظل خالدة في ذاكرة المونديال.*


*
*

*وداع حزين  لأصحاب الأرض*
*
*

** 
*ونبدأ هذه الأحداث بالمباراة  الافتتاحية بين جنوب أفريقيا البلد المنظم والمكسيك، والتي انتهت بالتعادل  الإيجابي بهدف لكلا الفريقين، فقد ظل التعادل هو سيد الموقف في المباراة  حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة عندما وصلت الكرة إلى المهاجم كاتليغو مفيلا الذي  انفرد تماماً وتخطى مدافعي المكسيك ثم سدد الكرة في المرمى ولكنها ارتدت من  القائم الأيمن بغرابة شديدة وسط متابعة وذهول كل من في الملعب لتخرج جنوب  أفريقيا متعادلة وتفقد فوزاً مستحقاً كان بإمكانه أن يدفعها إلى الدور  الثاني ولكنها تعادلت فضاعت منها نقطتين ثمينتين كانتا كفيلتان بأن تتأهل  جنوب أفريقيا إلى الدور الثاني.*

*ونستمر مع المجموعة الأولى  وتحديداً مع الديوك الفرنسية التي شهدت مباراتهم الأولى أمام أوروغواي  إضاعة سيدني غوفو لفرصة حقيقية للتقدم في الدقيقة السابعة عندما توغل  ريبيري من الجانب الأيسر وأهدى تمريرة حريرية رائعة إلى غوفو المنفرد  تماماً بالمرمى فوضعها الأخير بغرابة بالغة في جسد الحارس الأوروغواياني  موسليرا لتضيع فرصة التقدم على الديوك، والسؤال الذي فرض نفسه بعد ذلك ماذا  لو أحرز غوفو هذه الفرصة وتقدمت فرنسا هل كان سيتغير مشوارها في  المونديال؟ هل كان هذا الهدف سيدفع الفرنسيين للاستفاقة واستعادة التوازن  والدخول سريعاً في أجواء المونديال؟ أم أن عوامل الانهزام وأسباب الانهيار  كانت كثيرة جداً وأقوى من أي محاولة لحفظ ماء وجه الديوك في هذا المونديال.*


*
*

* النسور ترفض  التحليق*
*
*

** 
*وبعيداً عن المجموعة الأولى فإن  المجموعة الثانية وبحق كانت مجموعة المتناقضات بسبب ما شهدته من نتائج  غريبة فباستثناء المنتخب الأرجنتيني الذي حجز مقعده في الدور الثاني مبكراً  فإن النسور النيجيرية ظلت هي الأقرب للحصول على المركز الثاني حتى اللحظات  الأخيرة من مباراتها مع كوريا الجنوبية في المرحلة الثالثة الأخيرة من  مباريات المجموعة الثانية على الرغم من أن النيجيريين كانوا قد لقوا  هزيمتين متتاليتين أمام الأرجنتين (0-1) واليونان (1-2)، والسر في ذلك أن  النسور خسرت من الأرجنتين بفارق هدف فقط في الوقت الذي نال فيه الكوريون  خسارة قاسية برباعية من راقصي التانغو، بعد البداية الرائعة لهم بالفوز على  اليونان بطلة أوروبا السابقة بهدفين دون رد في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة.*

*كل هذه النتائج جعلت حظوظ  المنتخب النيجيري كبيرة للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني وكان ينقصهم فقط الفوز  بفارق هدف على المنتخب الكوري، ولكن للأسف أضاع النيجيريون كل الفرص  الممكنة للتأهل وستظل الفرصة التي لاحت لمهاجم إيفرتون الإنكليزي ياكوبو  إيجيبيني في الدقيقة 67  من مباراة منتخب بلاده أمام كوريا الجنوبية عالقة  في الأذهان.*

* فقد وصلت الكرة إلى إيجيبيني  وهو داخل منطقة الست ياردات ولكنه أطاح بها بعيداً وبغرابة شديدة على الرغم  من أن المرمى كان مفتوحاً على مصراعيه أمامه، لتضيع مع الكرة آمال وأحلام  المنتخب النيجيري في استعادة ذكريات مونديالي 1994 و1998 عندما تصدرت  مجموعتها في المرتين وتأهلت إلى ثمن النهائي،  فقد كان يكفي المنتخب  النيجيري الفوز بفارق هدف فقط ليصعد للدور الثاني ليقابل الأوروغواي وهي  مواجهة لو كان النيجيريون فازوا بها لاصطدموا بغانا في ربع النهائي في أول  مواجهة أفريقية خالصة في تاريخ المونديال، ولكن إيجيبيني رفض كل ذلك وأطاح  بالكرة بعيداً.*


*
*

*إنكلترا  وصدمة غرين*
*
*

** 
*عندما استهل المنتخب الإنكليزي  مواجهاته في المونديال بلقاء أميركا في الجولة الأولى لم يكن مستواه سيئاً  على الإطلاق بل على العكس كانت بدايته قوية بل ونارية ومبشرة بالخير. ففي  الدقيقة الرابعة ومن سلسلة تمريرات قصيرة وسريعة على حدود منطقة الجزاء  الأميركية وصلت الكرة إلى جيرارد الذي سددها أرضية رائعة ذهبت لتحتضن  الشباك وتعلن أن المنتخب الإنكليزي جاء ليذهب بعيداً في البطولة ويعيد  أمجاد مونديال عام 1966، ولكن هيهات، فقبل نهاية الشوط الأول أطلق ديمبسي  تسديدة بالغة الضعف في وسط المرمى، ولكنها وعكس أي توقعات اصطدمت بيد غرين  ودخلت الشباك ليشعر المنتخب الإنكليزي وقتها وكأنه مثل الطائرة النفاثة  التي تحلق بأقصى سرعة إلى السماء العالية ولكنها فجأة ودون أي مقدمات تصاب  بعطل مفاجئ يهوى بها بقوة وبقسوة إلى الأرض، كان هذا تماماً هو حال المنتخب  الإنكليزي فمنذ الدقيقة 39 من مباراته أمام أميركا ومنتخب الأسود الثلاثة  بدا وكأنه شبح للفريق الذي انتظره الجميع في المونديال الأفريقي والذي رشحه  الخبراء للذهاب بعيداً في البطولة، كان أثر غلطة غرين نفسياً ومعنوياً  أكثر منه مادياً فقد أعطى إحساساً للاعبي إنكلترا أن عناصر التفوق التي  يمتلكوها والتي تؤهلهم إلى التفوق على منافسيهم هي عناصر نظرية فقط أي على  الورق ولكن على أرض الواقع فإن منتخب الأسود الثلاثة احتوى على العديد من  نقاط الضعف خاصة على مستوى المدافعين وحراسة المرمى.*


*
*

*الجزائر  وهفوة شاوشي*
*
*

** 
*وبالذهاب إلى المنتخب الجزائري  ممثل العرب الوحيد في المونديال، نجد أنه هو الآخر تعرض إلى هفوة قاتلة من  حارس مرماه شاوشي عندما أخفق في التصدي لتسديدة روبرت كورين السهلة في  الدقيقة 79 من مباراة الجزائر وسلوفينيا لتخسر الجزائر مباراة كانت تتجه  فيها لتحقيق التعادل واقتناص نقطة ثمينة على أقل تقدير. خسرت الجزائر  المباراة الأكثر سهولة لها في المجموعة ثم عاد محاربو الصحراء وفرضوا  التعادل على المنتخب الإنكليزي المنهار، وقتها شعر الجميع بفداحة خطأ شاوشي  لأنه ببساطة كان من الممكن للمنتخب الجزائري أن يدخل مواجهة أميركا وفي  جعبته نقطتين، وقتها كان سيكفي المنتخب الجزائري الفوز بهدف واحد فقط ليعلن  تأهله وبقوة إلى الدور الثاني.*

*لم يكن خطأ شاوشي مجرد غلطة  لحارس مرمى في البطولة ولكنها كانت نقطة تحول سلبية للأسف لمحاربي الصحراء  عقدت مسيرتهم في البطولة لدرجة أنه لم يفلح معها تحقيق تعادلاً بطعم الفوز  مع منتخب الأسود الثلاثة.*


*
*

*الأخطاء  التحكيمية القاتلة*
*
*

** 
*لعب الحكام دوراً بالغ الغرابة  في هذه البطولة ويمكن القول أن الحكام هم الأبطال الحقيقيون للمونديال وكيف  لا..وقد تدخل عدد منهم بتغيير العديد من نتائج المباريات الهامة في أدوار  البطولة المختلفة بسبب قراراتهم العكسية الخاطئة وتقصيرهم في الحكم على  العديد من الكرات السهلة، وكانت صدمة حقيقية للجميع أن يكون هذا هو المستوى  الحقيقي لخيرة حكام العالم، الذين أمضى الفيفا وقتاً طويلاً في إعدادهم  وتأهيلهم من أجل الظهور بشكل جيد في البطولة والارتقاء إلى مستوى المنافسات  وشراستها، فقد ارتكب عدد كبير من "قضاة الملاعب" أخطاءً يصعب تصديقها حتى  في ظل إصرار الفيفا على عدم الاعتماد على التكنولوجيا الحديثة في الاحتكام  لبعض القرارات المصيرية أثناء المباريات.*

*والمثير للدهشة أن هذه القرارات  الخاطئة بدت وكأنها هي سمة المونديال الحقيقة فقد استمرت منذ الدور الأول  وحتى الأدوار النهائية. ففي الدور الأول وأثناء مباراة أميركا وسلوفينيا  وفي الدقيقة 86 سجل البديل إيدو هدف التقدم للمنتخب الأميركي بعد أن كان  المنتخبان متعادلان (2-2)، ولكن وبدون أي سبب تدخل الحكم المالي كوليبالي  كومان وقام بإلغاء الهدف وسط ذهول الجميع وفي مقدمتهم لاعبي المنتخب  السلوفيني، ويكفي أن نقول أنه وحتى الآن احتار جميع خبراء التحكيم في  العالم في توضيح ما هو السبب الحقيقي لإلغاء الهدف، ووصف الجميع قرار  كوليبالي بأنه أحد أغرب القرارات التحكيمية في تاريخ المونديال وأكثرها  إبهاماً.*

*ونذهب لموقف أكثر إثارة للجدل  حدث في لقاء البرازيل وكوت ديفوار في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة  السابعة، وتحديداً في الدقيقة 50 عندما تمكن لويس فابيانو من إحراز الهدف  الثاني للمنتخب البرازيلي في وقت كانت الأفيال هي الأفضل فيه وكانت قريبة  من إدراك التعادل، وتقبل كل من في الملعب تقدم البرازيليين وإحرازهم للهدف  الثاني بل واعتبروا أن الهدف الثاني هو مهارة برازيلية خالصة من مهاجم  إشبيليه لويس فابيانو الذي سيطر على الكرة برشاقة وخفة بين عدد من مدافعي  كوت ديفوار ولكن جاءت الإعادة التلفزيونية لتصدم الجميع بعد أن أوضحت أن  فابيانو قد سيطر على الكرة بواسطة ذراعه وأن القرار الصحيح هو إلغاء الهدف  واحتساب الكرة لمسة يد على لويس فابيانو.*

*وتحول استياء الجماهير إلى صدمة  وغضب عارم تجاه الحكم الفرنسي ستيفان لانوي الذي رصدته الكاميرات أثناء  اللقاء وهو يقوم بحوار "باسم وودي" مع فابيانو ويشير له أنه سجل الهدف  بيده.. تغاضى الحكم عن إلغاء هدف غير صحيح للبرازيل ليقضي على أحلام  الإيفواريين بالذهاب بعيدا في البطولة.*


*
*

*الاعتذار  للمكسيك وإنكلترا*
*
*

** 
*ويمكن القول إن أخطاء التحكيم  تحولت إلى خطايا في الدور الثاني إذ أنها تدخلت وبشكل مباشر في تغيير نتائج  المباريات وفي رحيل منتخبات وتأهل منتخبات إلى الدور الثاني، ففي مواجهة  إنكلترا وألمانيا وعندما كان المنتخب الألماني متقدماً بهدفين مقابل هدف  تقدم لامبارد وسدد كرة صاروخية اصطدمت بالقائم ونزلت الكرة خلف خط المرمى  الألماني معلنة هدف التعادل للمنتخب الإنكليزي في لقطة واضحة للجميع ولم  تخطئها أي عين تابعت اللقاء، ولم تكن تحتاج إلى تدخل التكنولوجيا أو  الإعادة التلفزيونية ولكن على الرغم من ذلك فإن الوحيد الذي لم يراها في  الملعب هو الحكم الأوروغواياني خورخي لاريوندا الذي أمر باستمرار اللعب  وكأن شيئاً لم يكن.*

*كان المنتخب الألماني هو الأفضل  في اللقاء وكان هو المسيطر، ولكن كانت انتفاضة الإنكليز قوية ورائعة  ومؤثرة ومكنت منتخب الأسود الثلاثة من إحراز التعادل في أقل من دقيقتين  ولكن جاء قرار لاريوندا الخاطئ ليدمر كل ذلك ويجبر كتيبة كابيلو على دخول  الشوط الثاني بإستراتيجية تعتمد على الهجوم البحت بحثاً عن التعادل الأمر  الذي فتح دفاعاتهم أمام الهجمات المرتدة الألمانية الخاطفة والتي استغلتها  الماكينات على أفضل ما يكون وتمكنت من إحراز هدفين متتاليين لتقضي تماماً  على آمال الإنكليز بالتعادل أو بخروج مشرف من اللقاء.*

* كان التفوق الألماني واضحاً  والفوز مستحقاً، ولكن ماذا لو احتسب هدف لامبارد ودخلت إنكلترا إلى الشوط  الثاني وهي متعادلة (2-2) هل كانت إستراتيجيتها ستتغير، وهل كان حماس وهجوم  المنتخب الألماني سيظل على ما هو عليه أم أنه كتيبة لوف كانت ستنكمش خوفاً  من العودة القوية للإنكليز.*

*ونترك مباراة إنكلترا وألمانيا  التي أقيمت على ملعب فري ستيت بمدينة بلومفونتين ونذهب إلى مواجهة أخرى لم  تقل عنها إثارة للجدل بسبب القرارات التحكيمية الخاطئة أيضاً وهي مواجهة  الأرجنتين والمكسيك.*

*كان المنتخب المكسيكي هو الأفضل  والأكثر تحكماً في بداية اللقاء، بل أن المكسيكيين كادوا أن يفتتحوا  التسجيل في الدقيقة الثامنة عن طريق تسديدة من الظهير الأيسر كارلوس  سالسيدو ارتطمت بعارضة حارس المرمى الأرجنتيني روميرو، وفي ظل تماسك وسيطرة  وأفضلية المنتخب المكسيكي فاجأ تيفيز الجميع وأحرز هدفاً من تسلل واضح  اعترض عليه بشدة لاعبو المكسيك، وكان اعتراضاً طبيعياً، ولكن غير الطبيعي  وغير المعتاد هو ما حدث بعد ذلك عندما ذهب حكم اللقاء الإيطالي روسيتي وأخذ  يتناقش ويتجادل مع مساعده لفترة استمرت أكثر من دقيقتين التف خلالها لاعبو  الفريقين حوله وكل منهم يحاول إقناعه بوجة نظره، ورغم أن الجميع توقع  إلغاء الهدف كون تيفيز كان متسللاً إلا أن روسيتي أشار باحتساب الهدف  بإصارار غريب، ليضرب اتزان وتماسك المكسيكيين في مقتل، فقد قضت تلك الأحداث  المتعاقبة سريعاً على تركيزهم تماماً فنال قائدهم ماركيز بطاقة صفراء بسبب  غضبه وفقدانه لأعصابه، ثم مني مرمى الحارس بيريز بهدف آخر بعد خطأ فادح من  المدافع المكسيكي ريكاردو أوسوريو الذي مرر الكرة بالخطأ للمهاجم  الأرجنتيني هيغواين فقام الأخير بمراوغة الحارس ووضعها في المرمى.*


*
*

*إسبانيا  المستفيد الأول*
*
*

** 
*وعلى الرغم من كل التقدير  لمهارة لاعبي المنتخب الإسباني وقدرتهم على تخطي صدمة البداية عندما خسروا  أول مبارياتهم أمام المنتخب السويسري بهدف دون رد، وفوزهم في كل مواجهتهم  بعد ذلك وتخطيهم عقبة الماكينات الألمانية عن جدارة واستحقاق وتأهلهم إلى  النهائي، فإن أحداً لا يستطيع أن ينكر أن المنتخب الإسباني كان المستفيد  الأول من أخطاء التحكيم والتي صنعت معه مواقف ولحظات فاصلة غيرت مساره  تماماً في البطولة ودفعت "لاروخا" دفعاً إلى المباراة النهائية.
 ففي  مباراة إسبانيا والبرتغال، فشل الإسبان تماماً في ترجيح كفتهم على المنتخب  البرتغالي الذي استطاع تحييد المهارات الإسبانية وإبعاد الخطرة عن مرمى  الحارس إدواردو حتى الدقيقة 62 عندما احتسب حكم اللقاء الأرجنتيني هكتور  بالداسي هدفاً للقناص الخطير دافيد فيا من تسلل واضح، صعدت به إسبانيا إلى  ربع النهائي بصعوبة بالغة.*

*وعلى العكس تماماً وبدلاً من  احتساب الأهداف والتغاضي عن تسلل اللاعبين فقد تم إلغاء هدف فالديز الصحيح  100% في مرمى إيكر كاسياس في مباراة إسبانيا والباراغواي في المباراة التي  جمعت المنتخبين في ربع النهائي بداعي التسلل على فالديز، في وقت كانت فيه  الباراغواي هي المسيطرة تماماً على مجريات اللقاء وهي الأقرب إلى تحقيق نصر  تاريخي يدخلها نصف النهائي، ويعتقد الكثيرون أن هدف فالديز كان سيعقد من  مهمة المنتخب الإسباني الذي كان في أسوأ حالاته في هذا اللقاء باعتراف  لاعبيه ومدربهم ديل بوسكي عقب نهاية المباراة، أخطاء تحكيمية مؤثرة وواضحة  فتحت الطريق لإسبانيا للتأهل إلى النهائي لأول مرة في تاريخها، وساهمت في  إخراج منتخبات أخرى من المونديال كانت على أعتاب تحقيق إنجازات تاريخية  تُخلدها في سجل المونديال.*


*
*

*جيان أبكى  أفريقيا*
*
*

** 
*وأخيراً، مهما تحدثنا عن كل  اللحظات الفاصلة والهامة في المونديال الحالي فلن ننسى أبداً أهم تلك  اللحظات وأصعبها على نفس الأفارقة جميعاً وليس المنتخب الغاني فقط، هذه  اللحظة الذي أضاع فيها المهاجم جيان أسامواه ركلة الجزاء التي حصل عليها  المنتخب الغاني في الدقيقة 120 من مواجهته أمام أوروغواي في ربع النهائي،  تلك اللحظة التي كانت بحق فارقة بين خروج معتاد للأفارقة من الدور ربع  النهائي وبين تأهل تاريخي لأول منتخب أفريقي ليصبح في مصاف الأربعة الكبار،  تمنت أفريقيا كلها وليست غانا فقط حدوث هذا الإنجاز ليتسق مع أول تنظيم  أفريقي للمونديال، ويؤكد على أن المنتخبات الأفريقية اقتربت بشدة من  العالمية ومن أن تقبض على أول لقب في تاريخها لكأس العالم.*

*هيأ الجميع نفسه لتلك اللحظة  الحاسمة، ولكن جاء جيان ليصدم الجميع ويوقظهم من حلم جميل استمر لثواني  معدودة عندما أهدر ركلة الجزاء وسددها بقوة وغرابة في العارضة، وقتها شعر  جميع الأفارقة والمتعاطفون مع المنتخب الغاني بخيبة أمل شديدة فقد انتظر  الجميع هذا الإنجاز بترقب وشغف كبير طيلة عشرين عاماً، وتحديداً منذ أول  تأهل لمنتخب أفريقي إلى الدور ربع النهائي عندما خسرت الكاميرون أمام  إنكلترا في ربع النهائي (2-3) مروراً بخسارة مماثلة للسنغال أمام تركيا في  الدور ذاته بهدف ذهبي في مونديال 2002.*

*لم تكن لحظة تضييع جيان لركلة  الجزاء هي آخر اللحظات الحاسمة أو الهامة في المونديال، ولكن كانت وبلا شك  أصعبها وأكثرها إثارة، لحظة سيصعب نسيانها لسنوات طويلة ويمكن القول إنها  ستخلد للأبد في ذاكرة بطولات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.*
*

*

----------

